# Supprimer contact dans msn messenger



## babs (2 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai trouvé une discu avec la même question que moi, mais il n'y avait personne qui avait l'explication et donc la solution... peut-être qu'il y a du nouveau ?
J'ai un contact de ma liste msn messenger que j'essaye régulièrement de supprimer, mais à chaque fois j'ai le même message qui s'affiche : "Impossible de supprimer l'utilisateur "XX" de votre liste des contacts. Réessayez."
Je l'ai bloqué, et peut-être qu'il m'a bloquée aussi de son côté, pourrait-ce être la raison de cette impossibilité ?
Merci à ceux qui accepteront de m'aider !


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Décembre 2007)

d'après tout ce qui a été déjà dit, le problème est que tu ne peux pas supprimer qqn dans ta liste de contacts, même bloqués, si cette personne ne t'a pas elle-même supprimée...
En même temps, si tu bloques cette personne, elle te verra toujours offline...


----------



## babs (2 Décembre 2007)

Merci !
Ah bon ? Tu es sûre ? Parce que ce n'est pas la première personne dont j'enlève le contact !!! Je l'ai toujours fait sans problème...

Si je suis ton raisonnement, enfin celui dont tu me fais part, ça veut dire qu'alors les autres personnes m'avaient toujours supprimées de leur liste avant... donc en premier. Mais alors pourquoi elles n'avaient pas ce problème ? Puisque moi je ne les avait pas supprimées encore. Elles auraient du rencontrer le même problème que moi.....:mouais: Avoir un message comme quoi il est impossible de me supprimer de leur liste ? Non ??? 

Ya un truc que j'ai pas compris.....

Donc la solution serait de demander à la personne de me supprimer aussi de sa liste ???

Ben oui la personne que j'ai bloquée me voit offline, je n'ai pas envie qu'elle puisse savoir quand je suis sur msn !!! Puisque j'ai même envie de la rayer de ma liste !


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Décembre 2007)

C'est une question lourde de conséquences philosophiques.  Peut-être que les personnes qui t'avaient supprimée de leurs liste EN PREMIER ont aussi rencontré ce même problème, non? Elles ont certainement dû avoir ce même problème de message qui s'affichaient lorsqu'elles voulaient te supprimer. Mais, et c'est là tout le souci,  Vu que ces personnes t'ont supprimées ou bloquées ou que sais-je, tu ne peux pas leur demander si c'était le cas... Et on tourne en rond. 

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que la personne dont tu as bloqué le status sur msn ne te voit pas online. Donc elle viendra pas te parler, et c'est l'effet recherché non?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est une question lourde de conséquences philosophiques.  Peut-être que les personnes qui t'avaient supprimée de leurs liste EN PREMIER ont aussi rencontré ce même problème, non? Elles ont certainement dû avoir ce même problème de message qui s'affichaient lorsqu'elles voulaient te supprimer. Mais, et c'est là tout le souci,  Vu que ces personnes t'ont supprimées ou bloquées ou que sais-je, tu ne peux pas leur demander si c'était le cas... Et on tourne en rond.



OUufffffffffff, après une longue soirée et un texte comme ça, je vais me coucher 
Mais c vrai que c'est bizarre, car j'arrive très bien à supprimer mes contacts... je vois pas trop où peut-être le problème


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Décembre 2007)

C'est parce qu'ils t'avaient déjà supprimés avant. (ah non, ils pouvaient pas, parce que toi-même tu ne les avais pas supprimés). Bonne nuit.


----------



## babs (2 Décembre 2007)

Super !!! J'en sais encore moins qu'avant et tout est encore plus compliqué.....


Non je rigole ! C'est décidément un problème épineux.... mais ça donne l'occasion d'apprécier l'humour des uns et des autres...

Bon comme j'ai vraiment envie que le nom même de cette personne disparaisse de ma liste.... ( ), je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour résoudre mon pb, m'amuser avec des amis à essayer de nous supprimer les uns les autres pour essayer de comprendre .... hihi ou demander à ...hum... si il m'a supprimée, ou seulement bloquée, ou quoi ....

Bonsoir à tous, et merci de votre collaboration !


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai effectivement le même problème. Un contact impossible à supprimer (c'est une personne qui a changé d'adresse). Mais je ne peux ni le changer de groupe, si le supprimer du groupe. Ce qui est assez ennuyeux car j'aimerai supprimer ce groupe, ce qui est impossible tant qu'il y a des contacts dedans...

Je ne comprends d'où peut venir le problème car la personne a changé d'adresse et ne sert donc plus de celle que je tente de supprimer.

Une solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## iCed (25 Mai 2008)

À tout hasard (ce sont des hypothèses, je n'ai pas testé).
Essayez de supprimer votre vilain contact :
1- depuis un autre client MSN (aMSN par exemple)
2- depuis MSN en vous connectant sur un autre ordi
3- en essayant de le virer de votre liste de contacts de votre boîte mail (sur le site Hotmail quoi)







C'est ce qu'on appelle des contacts boulets :-D


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (25 Mai 2008)

J'ai déjà essayé, en vain. J'essayerai depuis Windows Live sur un PC la semaine prochaine. On ne sait jamais


----------

